# Alternativ Konsole bei KDE

## 148228

Hiho,

bitte steinigt mich nicht für die Frage  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe KDE bei meinem Gentoo Linux und die Normale Konsole.

Meine Frage jetzt: Gibt es Alternativ Konsolen? Mit verschiedenen (besseren als bei KDE) Designs?

Den ich arbeite viel mit der Konsole und der Standard Style gefällt mir nicht ^^.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

DankeLast edited by 148228 on Mon Dec 11, 2017 12:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

konsole->rechtsklick, da kann man sehr viel einstellen  :Wink:  Farbschemata, Schriften, etc.

Alternativ emerge dir yakuake. Bei Druck auf F12 kommt die von oben ins Bild gefahren und verschwindet genauso schnell wieder. Da kann man auf kde-look.org auch extra Styles dafür bekommen.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## slick

Was genau verstehst Du unter "besserem Design"? Das Aussehen doch sehr weitgehend anpassbar.

btw: verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## l3u

www.deppen leer zeichen.de

Sorry, der mußte sein

Slicks Frage wollte ich auch grad stellen ...Last edited by l3u on Thu Feb 08, 2007 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 148228

Najo, ich finde die KDE Standard Designs, die es gibt langweilig.

Ich kann nicht genau beschreiben, wie ich es gerne hätte, aber etwas moderner. Klar kommt nichts an die Oldschool Designs ran für echte Informatiker, aber ich will hat was neueres ^^.

----------

## franzf

 *fuwangschu wrote:*   

> Najo, ich finde die KDE Standard Designs, die es gibt langweilig.

 

Dann installier dir Serenity. Das finde ich in keinster Weise langweilig  :Wink:  Ist seit SEHR langer Zeit mein Standard-Style. Wenn es mir mal stinkt und ich was anderes ausprobier kommt die nächsten 2 Tage eine neue Version (das hab ich schon rausgefunden, den Zusammenhang noch nicht  :Very Happy: )

Grüße

Franz

----------

## slick

 *Libby wrote:*   

> www.deppen leer zeichen.de
> 
> Sorry, der mußte sein

 

*amKopfkratz* den kapier ich jetzt nicht ...

 *fuwangschu wrote:*   

> Ich kann nicht genau beschreiben, wie ich es gerne hätte, aber etwas moderner. 

 

Dann google doch mal nach paar Screenshots die Dir gefallen, dann kann man darüber diskutieren wie man das umsetzt. Dir etwas zu raten wenn Du selbst nicht weißt was Du suchst ist schwierig. Und sagt Dir garnichts zu was von dem was Du findest, liegt es daran das es das was Du suchst nicht gibt. Da mußt dann selbst ein Theme bauen  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *fuwangschu wrote:*   

> Ich kann nicht genau beschreiben, wie ich es gerne hätte, aber etwas moderner.

 

Ich find Yakuake auf alle Fälle moderner  :Wink: 

----------

## 148228

Ich habe mir jetzt Yakuake runtergeladen. Das Prinzip finde ich schonmal hammergeil  :Very Happy:  (mit dem Drop-Down). 

Nur Yakuake hat ja auch die Standard Themes. Ich werde mal, wie oben gesagt ;>, nach einer Konsole googlen die mir gefällt. Danke für eure Hilfe schonmal.Last edited by 148228 on Mon Dec 11, 2017 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *fuwangschu wrote:*   

> Ich habe mir jetzt Yakuake runtergeladen. Das Prinzip finde ich schonmal hammergeil  (mit dem Drop-Down). 
> 
> Nur Yakuake hat ja auch die Standard Themes.

 

Nö, hat nicht wirklich standard-themes (vom Scrollbalken mal abgesehen). Den Rest (Fensterrahmen (der ist nur gefaked), Tabs, Buttons...) kann man selber mit Pixmaps designen. Such mal auf kde-look.org nach yakuake. Da wirst du schon ein paar themes finden. Lass dich inspirieren und gestalte dein eigenes "Ultra-Modern-Freak-Konsole-Theme"  :Wink:  Und bitte dann auch mit der Community sharen  :Very Happy: 

Ach ja: Yakuake muss man nicht "runterladen", das geht gaaanz simpel mit emerge yakukake.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## 148228

Jo ! Werde ich machen. Mit runterladen meine ich emergen, bin erst seit c.a. einem halben Jahr mit Gentoo unterwegs  :Razz: 

----------

## l3u

@ slick

 *fuwangschu wrote:*   

> Alternativ Konsole bei KDE
> 
> Ich habe KDE bei meinem Gentoo Linux und die Normale Konsole. 
> 
> Meine Frage jetzt: Gibt es Alternativ Konsolen? Mit verschiedenen (besseren als bei KDE) Designs? 
> ...

 

Klar? Warst nur a bissl schnell, war nicht auf dich bezogen ;-)

----------

## 148228

Pöh! Fehler sind menschlich!

----------

## l3u

Sollte ja auch nur ne kleine, nicht böse gemeinte Anmerkung sein. Und auch nur, weil du mit systematischer Konsequenz Bindestriche durch Leerzeichen ersetzt ;-)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Sollte ja auch nur ne kleine, nicht böse gemeinte Anmerkung sein. Und auch nur, weil du mit systematischer Konsequenz Bindestriche durch Leerzeichen ersetzt 

 Äh, da gibt es genauso Deppenbindestrich wie Deppenleerzeichen. Es heißt Alternativkonsolen und Standardstyle. Nix Bindestrich.

----------

## slick

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Sollte ja auch nur ne kleine, nicht böse gemeinte Anmerkung sein. Und auch nur, weil du mit systematischer Konsequenz Bindestriche durch Leerzeichen ersetzt  Äh, da gibt es genauso Deppenbindestrich wie Deppenleerzeichen. Es heißt Alternativkonsolen und Standardstyle. Nix Bindestrich.

 

/me verteilt Kekse in der Runde und deutet dabei mit wirren Gesten auf der große Schild in seiner Hand, auf welchem geschrieben steht:

 *Quote:*   

>  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-220901.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-145347.html 

 

----------

## l3u

Blabla ;-) Man wird sich ja noch echauffieren dürfen ;-) Ich bin nach wie vor für einen Sticky-Thread, wo im ersten Beitrag sowas wie Deppen Leer Zeichen, Packet, Standart, der Unterschied zwischen seit und seid und all sowas drinsteht.

@Klaus: Hast ja Recht, aber man muß ja nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen ;-) Ein Bindestrich wäre zumindest akzeptabel.

Ähm, *räsuper* ... zurück zum Thema.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, wir werden langsam Off Topic, aber eins möchte ich dazu noch anmerken: Man muß unter Gentoo sehr viel per Hand tippen. Und wer extreme Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung und dem Lesen hat, wird auch Probleme haben, die passenden Kommandos abzusetzen. Wer prinzipiell nur noch in Kleinbuchstaben schreibt, der darf sich halt nicht wundern, warum gcc -o2 einfach keinen Code produzieren will.

----------

## 148228

Ich frage mich momentan, warum ich wegen ein paar Flüchtigkeitsfehlern angemacht werde.

Ich werde mir ab jetzt einfach die Zeit nehmen, alles grammatikalisch korrekt zu schreiben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *fuwangschu wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich momentan, warum ich wegen ein paar Flüchtigkeitsfehlern angemacht werde.
> 
> Ich werde mir ab jetzt einfach die Zeit nehmen, alles grammatikalisch korrekt zu schreiben.

 Naja, wir haben dich doch nicht angemacht. Wir haben nur zufälligerweise in deinem Thread darüber diskutiert.

----------

## l3u

Richtig.

----------

## tamiko

Da es hier so schön um Konsolen und insbesondere um Yakuake geht, reihe ich mich mit einer Frage mal einfach frechweg hier ein.

Ich habe mir Yakuake nachdem ich davon in diesem Thread gelesen hatte mal schnell 'emerged'.

Ich finde die Konsole ebenfalls ganz nett - das einzige, das mich stört, ist allerdings die Nachricht, die am Anfang, wenn Yakuake gestartet wird erscheint und mir mitteilt das ich selbige (nun im Hintergrund laufend) mit F12 aufrufen kann.

Dem bin ich mir bewusst.

Nur, wie bekomme ich diese Nachricht weg?

ich habe keine Dokumentation diesbezüglich gefunden und bin andernorts bis jetzt auf keine Lösung gestoßen.

(Holzhammermethode und mir die Sources 'reinziehen wollte ich mir aus Zeitnöten ersparen...)

Weiß jemand von euch zufällig, wie man die Nachricht weg bekommt?

----------

## l3u

Ich denk mal, das ist schon so gedacht, daß diese Nachricht kommt. Weil anderweitig macht sich das Programm ja nicht bemerkbar, wenn es startet. Wenn's keine Option dafür gibt, dann könntest du ja nen Bugreport schreiben und das mal anregen!

----------

## tamiko

Nun gut. Das könnte ich in der Tat tun.

Ich suche mal noch etwas weiter nach einer Option, die Nachricht abzustellen -mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.

----------

## Treborius

ich suche ja noch sowas wie die kde-konsole, aber mit echter transparenz   :Embarassed: 

ich hab einfach keine lust, immer wenn ich ein terminal brauche das programm nochmal zu starten

da ist kde-konsole einfach besser, aber mistig aussehen tut sie trotzdem  :Sad: 

gibt es denn kein konsolen programm, was echte transparenz kann, aber gleichzeitig

mehrere sessions unterstützt?

----------

## firefly

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> ich suche ja noch sowas wie die kde-konsole, aber mit echter transparenz  
> 
> ich hab einfach keine lust, immer wenn ich ein terminal brauche das programm nochmal zu starten
> 
> da ist kde-konsole einfach besser, aber mistig aussehen tut sie trotzdem 
> ...

 

ähm sag mir doch mal bitte welche terminal-emulation echte transparent unterstüzt? Ich kenne da keines. Die, die ich kenne, unterstützen nur die pseudotransparenz sprich es wird ein ausschnitt aus dem Hintergrundbild vom Desktop als Hintergrundbild im pogram verwendet.

Echte Transparenz gibt es nur im zusammenhang mit der Composite Extension.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> ich suche ja noch sowas wie die kde-konsole, aber mit echter transparenz  
> 
> ich hab einfach keine lust, immer wenn ich ein terminal brauche das programm nochmal zu starten
> 
> da ist kde-konsole einfach besser, aber mistig aussehen tut sie trotzdem 
> ...

 

Nimm Beryl. Damit kannst du es einstellen.

Da gibt es dann für die Konsole das USE Flag "transparency".

Tobi

----------

## Treborius

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   ich suche ja noch sowas wie die kde-konsole, aber mit echter transparenz  
> 
> ich hab einfach keine lust, immer wenn ich ein terminal brauche das programm nochmal zu starten
> 
> da ist kde-konsole einfach besser, aber mistig aussehen tut sie trotzdem 
> ...

 

urxvt zB, laut wiki auch das gnome terminal

das mit kde-konsole use-flag wusste ich nicht, heute abend mal ausprobieren

----------

## firefly

 *Treborius wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *Treborius wrote:*   ich suche ja noch sowas wie die kde-konsole, aber mit echter transparenz  
> 
> ich hab einfach keine lust, immer wenn ich ein terminal brauche das programm nochmal zu starten
> 
> da ist kde-konsole einfach besser, aber mistig aussehen tut sie trotzdem 
> ...

 

urxvt kann kein echte transparenz  :Smile:  sondern nur pseudo-transparenz, vorrausgesetzt du meinst den parameter "-tr" oder "-ip".

Aus der manpage von urxvt:

 *Quote:*   

> -ip|+ip
> 
>            Turn on/off inheriting parent window's pixmap. Alternative form is
> 
>            -tr; resource inheritPixmap.

 

Und ich denke das selbe gilt auch für gnome-terminal. Wie ich schon sagte, gibt es echte transparenz nur im zusammenhang mit der Composite Extension des X-Servers und einem Composite-manager ala xcompmgr.

----------

## TuxTom

Hallo,

falls du Beryl oder ähnliches am Laufen hast (halt irgendeinen der sog. Compositing Window Manager) kannst du dir unter http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=48303 einen Patch runterladen, der statt der Pseudotransparenz, die Konsole normalerweise bietet, echte Transparenz aktiviert. Du musst allerdings dazu Konsole selbst kompilieren (oder dir ein Ebuild bauen, das den Patch verwendet).

Funktioniert hier unter Beryl einwandfrei, sobald ich auf KWin umschalte, ist die Konsole allerdings nicht mal mehr pseudotransparent.

[EDIT]

 *Quote:*   

> Da gibt es dann für die Konsole das USE Flag "transparency".

 

Gibt's da schon ein Ebuild? Ich hab mal gesucht, ich hab keines gefunden...

[/EDIT]

Gruß, Tom

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[U] kde-base/konsole

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.5 (~)3.5.6

        (0)     3.5.5[5] (~)3.5.6[5] *3.80.2[2] (~)7-r2[3] (~)7-r2[4]

     Installed versions:  3.5.6(3.5)(16:46:17 29.01.2007)(-arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility transparency -xinerama)

     Description:         X terminal for use with KDE.

```

```
if use transparency ; then

        PATCHES="${FILESDIR}/${PN}-transparency.patch"

fi

```

Ist aus layman/xeffects-experimental

Tobi

----------

